# recommend me a target stabilizer



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*30*

30 is a nice number...
go to where people are shooting target bows and ask to shoot some of their stuff while you are there...
people constantly try out my stuff and I encourage them to so they can see what they like or don't like about what I use which will help make a good decision, instead of spending the money first and getting something you are not happy or just okay with...

Bernie makes awesome stuff.
www.robinhoodvideos.com

later gator,


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Macker said:


> I'm in the process of setting up a target rig and I don't know anything about stabilizers. What length and weight should I get? Is there a common length and weight that I should start with? Any advice would be appreciated.


for freestyle you can't beat a Doinker elite in about 35 inches - this is one of the most used stabilizers among the big dogs in outdoor spots. If you can find one of the nearly mythical Easton X10 stabilizers, they would be a great choice for indoor freestyle spots, but they are hard to find now days.

If you shoot bowhunter freestyle the best I have found is the b-stinger which is BHFS legal (under 12") You will see most of the top guys in the world using this stabilizer in BHFS.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

A lot depends on what class your are gonna shoot. Bowhunter has a length limit. Freestyle doesen't. I have several differant ones and can change the weight around for differant bows. Go to the shop or where some other shooters are at and askem to try one of theres. At the shop where we shoot at he will let us try some differant ones if he has some in stock. Each bow has a differant feel with a differant stab. AC


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Let your bow speak... it knows what it needs..


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

New Kid on the Block.....Archery Kinetics! I have a 36" multi-rod from Mike Larson of Archery Kinetics, and I must say without exception that I'm impressed!

I don't NEED the slider unit on this stabilizer...although it will soon be available.

It balances out, with only one ounce on the end all four of my bows: Two Barnesdale Ultimate X's, a Merlin Supernova, and a PSE Mojo...In addition, it does the "stabilization job" as well.

Price is right for sure! Why spend way into the hundreds when you can get 'r dun for way LESS than a single hundred!

Check this out:

www.archerykinetics.com

field14


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

JAVI said:


> Let your bow speak... it knows what it needs..


So, you think I should shoot the bow and see if it sits level in the hand, is top heavy, and what else? I don't even know what the bow is supposed to do after the shot. I've heard that it is supposed to tilt forward; is this correct?


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

The bow doesn't HAVE to tilt forward after the shot. The olympic style recurve shooters often do that though. Do like Javi says and see what the bow needs. Nothing is "standard" or required. I like my bow to pretty much balance and not move after the shot, so I use a combination of a front stabilizer and v-bars to balance everything out. What will work for me and my bow might not work for you and your bow. Personally, I like light stabilizers, and I like a front rod long enough to use as a stand for the bow when I am on the line or waiting around for my turn to shoot!

As for brand, ask the question and you'll get a hundred opinions. Some guys say Doinker...Nothing wrong with those at all in my book. Some say Archery Kinetics...I'm sure they work and many will testify that they do, but I don't care for the way they look. I just don't like all the stabilizers these days with parts and pieces sticking out every which way, but it is preference. Jim Posten's products have a loyal following here on AT, and he makes a good (and customizeable) product. AEP makes great stabilizers as well, and people absolutely swear by Nunzio's customer service. Easton black max is a good stabilizer, and is an inexpensive substitute for the aforementioned X10's. I have owned Easton's A/C/E rods, and they did fine for me. I've also owned a Vibracheck, and it was a good stabilizer. 

Honestly, you'd have to look high and low to find a poor quality stabilizer. I have had probably 6 or 7 stabilizers, and finally settled on one that I really like. I would suggest something that will allow you to add or remove wieght, especially since you aren't sure what you want. Watch the AT classifieds for some great deals too.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

for freestyle does most shooters use a 30 inch or 36 inch stabilizer 
i shoot a scepter 4 with a 37 axel to axel thank you for info


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

There is a formula to the stabilizer madness!! Check out www.jimposten.com and www.dudleyarchery.com 

You can find exactly what you need and while I agree that most of todays stabilizers do a very good job, I will say that the Posten stabilizers mentioned earlier are the best I have used!! They are totally custom and customizable as far as length, weight, color, carbon or aluminum or both!! Check out the sites above and I think you will have a better idea as to all that is involved in the selection of a stabilizer!! Good luck!:smile:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

It just really depends how much weight you want.

I started out with a 30 inch, and now i shoot a 24inch.

just try some stuff out, and see what you like.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redman said:


> for freestyle does most shooters use a 30 inch or 36 inch stabilizer
> i shoot a scepter 4 with a 37 axel to axel thank you for info


I don't use anything shorter then 28" (unless I am shooting BHFS). On my S4 I use an X10 with the weights and end cap it comes out to 33". But different people like different things.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't use anything shorter then 28" (unless I am shooting BHFS). On my S4 I use an X10 with the weights and end cap it comes out to 33". But different people like different things.


What are you going to use when you fletch up those X10 stabilizers to shoot with?:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

thunderbolt said:


> What are you going to use when you fletch up those X10 stabilizers to shoot with?:wink:


The other ones....don't you know that 90% of the X10 stillout there are between my house and DarrinM's....:wink:


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*I agree*



bigtim said:


> 30 is a nice number...
> go to where people are shooting target bows and ask to shoot some of their stuff while you are there...
> people constantly try out my stuff and I encourage them to so they can see what they like or don't like about what I use which will help make a good decision, instead of spending the money first and getting something you are not happy or just okay with...
> 
> ...


I agree. I started out with a Doinker 30" Carbon Elite with a Suppression mount on my Apex 7. Totalled 36" with both pieces. Even with the lightest weight it was like the stabilzer was controlling the bow. When I drew it took a bit to calm down from wobble. I got rid of the suppression mount which gave me 30", lost some weight and everything is fine. Use it on my Conquest 4 now. Works great!!

After reading this thread I would like to try a set of V-Bars to balance things out a bit and get rid of so much tilt forward. I use a AEP device much like a V-bar on one side to offset sight and rest weight on the one side. Keeps the bow straighter side to side on the shot.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

If it's the Allegiance you are setting up
28" Doinker Abomb Carbon Elite with 4 end weights
Doinker Offset bar
Doinker 8" side rod (I like mine straight out the side)
Doinker 1" Abomb on back
AWS Stainless steel weights

Awesome. 


If it's the Constitution
28"-30" Doinker Abomb Carbon Elite. 
Doinker 1" Abomb on back
Offset bar if you are canting the bow. 

Don't waste time on anything else, just use the best. 

After putting your Doinker Elite on, then add stabilizers to fix any issues. I use the side bar because I cant. I use the AWS weight because my setup was too light etc etc.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus do you have a close up pick of your Allegiance? I would like to see your mount as I am trying to do something similar and need a little more back weight.:wink:


----------

